# Teejae's kiddings



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

So Ive been flat out!! for the last 2 months with all my does kidding and kid rearing not to mention fighting bush fires caused from a lightening strike on the tree plantation behind our property causing it to go up in flames 3 weeks ago and still burning! comming within meter's of our house and stockyards.

Anyway, 15 kids born and 3 died at birth(2 born dead 1 wasnt fully formed )and was put down leaving 12.So Im back to milking 4 twice a day and the other does are rearing their own as I dont have the time to hand milk 7.

Its very very dry here and we havnt had rain for a few months and Im hand feeding what I can and goats are browesing on branches and fallen leaves,I can see they have dropped condition with kidding and lactating....sigh.
We have had also record heat for winter and spring Aust wide,weird wether and heaps of dangerous snakes looking for food even a Tiapan next to our house steps AND!! I had to rush my Border Collie to the Vets for Tic poision,thank goodness she is well now,she was a very sick dog!!

But the kids are going ok and growing so fast and funny to watch as only kids can be.
We have a show coming up next month so it will be interesting to see how they go,well thats all our news and kidding all over till next year  Teejae


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, sounds like you have quite a bit on your plate. Glad things are going well. I hope you get some rain. Good luck at the show!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Sounds like a really crazy time. Record heat and you guys haven't even hit summer yet! I hope you get a cool spell or at least some rain and hopefully that fire will stay at bay.

Fingers crossed life gets easier.


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive forgotten what rain is,just glad we have a full dam and plenty of water in one tank for the household.
My 4 leg kids have never seen rain or green grass!
Yeah its been very HOT! We have had a few 36 deg. days and this morning is already 20 at 6am! Cheers teejae


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

oh forgot to mention its so dry the Wallaby's are coming up to the house where there is a bit of green grass left on the lawn looking for a feed,poor things,there is just nothing around for them,Teejae


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, sounds like a tough time all around. I hope you get some normal weather soon.


----------

